# Sponge filters -- Do they work?



## Zidartha (Nov 16, 2012)

So can I simply plug a powerhead into one of these and voila -- Cheap bio-filtration?

Any tricks or concerns?

Thanks
k.


----------



## Darkblade48 (Jan 28, 2008)

Yes, it is that simple.

Some things that I do not like about sponge filters:

They can be noise, especially if you use an airpump
They do not provide as much surface area as biomedia
They take up space inside the aquarium


----------



## Y2KGT (Jul 20, 2009)

Zidartha said:


> So can I simply plug a powerhead into one of these and voila -- Cheap bio-filtration?
> 
> Any tricks or concerns?
> 
> ...


They're normally air powered and if connected to a power head could become clogged too quickly and therefore require maintenance more often.

I use them in fry tanks.
--
Paul


----------



## Ryan.Wilton (Dec 12, 2012)

Yup they work. But they can grow algae on them, get clogged and require maintenance. Usually most people use a sponge filter in vivariums (like I'm using in my treefrog tank) or as mention above me, fry tanks.

They're not bad, but if you have a good filter on the tank theirs not too much of a point.


----------



## pyrrolin (Jan 11, 2012)

Good for fry tanks or if you need very low water movement like for a betta. Normally powered by an air pump.

for a standard tank I recommend a hang on back filter or canister filter


----------



## BillD (Jun 5, 2006)

The only negative is the space they take up inside the tank, and their appearance. They do provide a bed for micorganisms, useful in a fry tank as a food source. They provide a very large surface area for their volume, and they are easy to maintain. Their low cost and low power usage when you have multiple tanks is an added benefit, since an 18 watt air pump can power about 25 of them.


----------



## characinfan (Dec 24, 2008)

Agreed they're good for fry tanks. They are _not_ good for herbivore tanks -- herbivores produce too much waste for the bacteria to handle, & the waste must be removed physically.


----------



## GAT (Oct 8, 2011)

I was thinking for getting this for my shrimp tank. Do they produce lot of noise?


----------



## pyrrolin (Jan 11, 2012)

yes and no, mostly depends on the quality of your air pump. Then you have the sound of bubbles coming up the tube in the water.

I personally would use a sponge filter in a shrimp tank because from what i've heard you want your shrimp to keep breeding to keep the population good, and a sponge filter is safe for any baby shrimp.


----------



## GAT (Oct 8, 2011)

http://cloud3.lbox.me/images/384x384/201205/low-noise-aquarium-biochemical-water-dual-sponge-filter-15cm-x-14cm-x-5cm_ozutkl1337682056399.jpg

if i buy one of these, how would i use air pump to run them? I don't see any guide on you tube for these filters. I can buy these pretty cheap on ebay.


----------



## pyrrolin (Jan 11, 2012)

somebody else will have to answer that one. But to me this looks like a sponge prefilter, which attaches to the intake of a normal HOB filter


----------



## getochkn (Jul 10, 2011)

Those filters have a spot to connect an air-tube to on them. They work but I find them loud. I like the API or Seapora sponge filters. They're no where near as loud when done right and dialed in. I have like 7 of them in my bedroom, no gurgling. I also have 2 shrimp tanks with hamburg matten filters, which are a huge sponge wall in a tank.


----------



## BillD (Jun 5, 2006)

characinfan said:


> They are _not_ good for herbivore tanks -- herbivores produce too much waste for the bacteria to handle, & the waste must be removed physically.


Have to disagree. The solids build up below them where they are easily siphoned off. Hiding the waste in a cannister or HOB is not removing it.


----------



## GAT (Oct 8, 2011)

getochkn said:


> Those filters have a spot to connect an air-tube to on them. They work but I find them loud. I like the API or Seapora sponge filters. They're no where near as loud when done right and dialed in. I have like 7 of them in my bedroom, no gurgling. I also have 2 shrimp tanks with hamburg matten filters, which are a huge sponge wall in a tank.


where can i buy seapora filters? I know big als have them but can i buy them anywhere else?


----------



## Mlevi (Jan 28, 2012)

I had a sponge filter in my 5 gal fry tank...same as the one in the pic, along with a box filter. Between them, they did the job. Also, the fry would pick at the sponge detritus so it supplemented their food intake. However, I got tired of the pump noise. Seems that no matter which diaphragm pump I got, after a while, they all make an irritating (atleast to me) noise. I put in a HOB with a sponge over the intake, and a baffle on the outflow. Best of both worlds. Fry still get to pick at the sponge, and I get to observe my fish in peace 

Al.


----------



## Zidartha (Nov 16, 2012)

Fabulous feedback as always! I will definitely take the plunge. Sounds like something I may leave running on a hospital tank or in case I have some fry...

k.


----------



## bob123 (Dec 31, 2009)

I have 21 fish tanks in my fish room from 15 gal. to 65 gal. and thats all I use never had a problem.


----------



## Ryan.Wilton (Dec 12, 2012)

bob123 said:


> I have 21 fish tanks in my fish room from 15 gal. to 65 gal. and thats all I use never had a problem.


Yeah no wonder that's all you use. Your electrical bill would be nuts if you were using 21 HOBS or Canisters lol


----------



## Mlevi (Jan 28, 2012)

bob123 said:


> I have 21 fish tanks in my fish room from 15 gal. to 65 gal. and thats all I use never had a problem.


Its not the filters per se that are a negative, but the hum of the diaphragm air pumps that power them. I've never had occasion to use a piston air pump, as that'd be overkill and out o' my budget. Do you power your filters with a diaphragm based air pump?

Al.


----------



## bob123 (Dec 31, 2009)

My fish tanks are all in the basement in a room and I have one air pump that supplies air to all tanks, the pump is inclosed in a insulated box so no noise is heard or very little. It is a diaphram air pump and it services 40 filters.


----------



## Ryan.Wilton (Dec 12, 2012)

I assumed as much bob. Probably one of the whispers rated for 400gallons or something lol. I did the same thing at one point, I had the newer whisper built for 200gallons and had it hooked up through a couple t-valves to about 9 tanks. Worked perfectly, but I only used it for oxygenation, I had HOBs running.


----------



## dock (Sep 6, 2011)

bob123 said:


> My fish tanks are all in the basement in a room and I have one air pump that supplies air to all tanks, the pump is inclosed in a insulated box so no noise is heard or very little. It is a diaphram air pump and it services 40 filters.


What kind of air pump is it?

Is it sponge filter good for turtle tank as an add-on filter?


----------



## Fishfur (Mar 4, 2012)

I can make some suggestions that will help reduce the air bubble noise from sponge filters that are running on an air pump. Btw, I've found placing some sponge under my air pump helps reduce the noise it makes, somewhat.

But many find the air bubble noise is quite annoying. Filters with the air hose attached only to the nipple on top make large, noisy bubbles, and can splash a lot as well. Having an uplift tube can reduce splashing and really help reduce bubble noise. It will also improve function, as the longer the uplift tube is, the greater the water flow rate through the filter, regardless of the amount of air being used. Many sponge filters come with no uplift tube, or else the tube's too short to reach the water surface. Ideally, an uplift tube should reach to just below or just even with the water surface. 

If the pump came with too short a tube you could just slip an extension onto it. If there isn't one, adding one is well worth the effort. Take the filter to the store with you, so you'll be sure of getting the right size tubing. There does not seem to be a standard size for the tops of these things.

You can make an uplift of almost any kind of tubing or pipe, soft or hard, clear or coloured. Soft hose won't stay upright, but you can make it longer and let the extra length serve to direct the outflow below the water surface. Just secure it to the tank side to stop it sinking, maybe tie a suction cup to it. The reinforced type of water tubing is very strong, good for this if the inside diameters available happen to be the right ones for your filter. Opaque tube or pipe, if you can get it in the right size, has one big plus, that it won't grow any algae inside it. Also hides the air hose. No algae growth means not much cleaning, but you may not care for how it looks. The inside diameters available for plastic pipe are quite limited. 

Clear, rigid tubing is what looks nicest, imho. If it gets a bit of algae inside, I'll take it off, drop it in the tank for a day or two and let my snails clean it for me. Nerites love that brown stuff that grows in tubes. Or just run a tube cleaning brush through it. The bubble stream will obscure most air hosing at least somewhat. 

Rigid clear tubing comes in a number of sizes, most LFS have it. You'd get several uplift tubes from one piece, but sometimes you can't find an inside diameter that will fit snugly, either over an existing short tube or around the outside of the lip at the top of the filter around the air hose nipple. The tube needs to fit snugly, to prevent it coming off.

I have used silicone or a small roll of two part epoxy I shaped to fit, to take up the extra space inside a too large tube. Fitting the uplift tube inside that lip won't work, because big air bubbles will escape underneath the tube end and push the tube right off. Just ask me how I know .

Another thing that will help reduce bubble noise is making bubbles smaller. Best way is to install an air stone inside the centre of the filter cage. Not all filters have enough room for one, so take the filter apart and look to see if an air stone will fit inside. 

If there's room for a stone, cut a super short bit of air hose, put one end on the stone, the other on the air nipple underneath the filter top. Attach your air hose to the upper nipple and slip your uplift tube over it, so it fits snug and stands up, then attach the hose to the pump. 

If the inside space is too narrow for a regular air stone, there are extra narrow ones you can try. Fine texture stones work better than coarse ones for this purpose. It's unfortunate that some filters don't allow room for a stone.

As well as the more usual one sponge filters, I have one of those small twin sponge filters with black pipes, often used for shrimp tanks. Has a handy uplift tube that adjusts for height, with a 90 degree bend on top, so you can direct outflow in any direction. Because the tube is very narrow, I had to use an extra narrow stone. Ran air hose through the bent top and placed the stone just above where the tubing goes 'T' shaped. Extremely quiet and works very well.


----------



## bob123 (Dec 31, 2009)

The pump is an AP 100 it is running a total of 30 sponge filters and 18 air stones.


----------



## Zidartha (Nov 16, 2012)

Ok. Got one.

So how do I attach my 301 Powerhead to this thing? And what size tank can I use it in?

Thanks,
k.


----------



## Zidartha (Nov 16, 2012)

Answered half of my question... 'For aquariums up to 30 gallons.
175 gph (max)'


----------

